# Pumpe mit Essig reinigen oder muss es Reiniger sein?



## amselmeister (27. Nov. 2014)

Hallo

In ,,meinem,, Laden bekomme ich den Pumpenreiniger nicht mehr und jetzt frage ich mich ob diese Pumpenreiniger wirklich so speziell sind oder kann ich das auch einen Tag in Essigessenz einlegen (1:10)


----------



## rollikoi (27. Nov. 2014)

Hallo,

ich denke schon das es geht. Seit jeher wird mit Essig oder Zitronensäure entkalkt.
Natürlich sagen die Hersteller das es nicht geht, die wollen ja auch den teuren Reiniger verkaufen.

LG Bernd


----------



## amselmeister (27. Nov. 2014)

ja das hatte ich mir auch gedacht.
Warum gibt es überhaupt extra UVC Cleaner? Habe den ja nun auch gekauft, den hatten die noch da.
Oder ist da alles ein und dasselbe drin.
Könnte ich auch davon was nehmen?

Worum gehts überhaupt beim Reinigen? Nur Entkalken?


----------



## samorai (27. Nov. 2014)

Hallo!
Was ist denn so dreckig? ....Das Gehäuse( einschließlich Plastikteile) oder das Innenleben?


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Amselmeister,
beim Reinigen geht's wohl darum, Ablagerungen abzulösen, die das Drehen der Pumpenwelle behindern, oder den Durchtritt des UV-Lichts . Klar ist ein Pumpen-Reiniger auch kein Zaubermittel. Die "üblichen" Ablagerungen in einer Pumpe sind sicher zum überwiegenden Teil Kalk. Daneben finden sich auch Phosphate und Silicate, die keineswegs säurelöslich sind. Eisenhaltige Ablagerungen (eine braune Färbung kann darauf hindeuten) bekommt man mit Essig schlecht entfernt. Meistens lösen sich diese Bestandteile auch in einem "Super-Reiniger" nicht, sondern trüben diesen nur ein.
Bevor man jetzt zu Alternativen von käuflichen Reinigern greift, sollte man ein paar Stoffkenntnisse haben, und von Brand- und Explosionsschutz was gehört haben. Andererseits bringt man möglicherweise bereits mit einem käuflichen Pumpenreiniger seine Mitmenschen und sich selbst in Gefahr.
Wenn man mit den Sicherheitshinweisen bei letzteren klarkommt, dann kann ich dem Einsatz von Essig- und Zitronensäure nur zustimmen (am besten beides). Die Reinigungswirkung verbessert sich mit dem Zusatz eines Tensids (Spülmittel) und eines Alkohols (Ethanol bzw. Brennspiritus, besser wäre z. B. Iso-Propanol). Mit warmem Reiniger, und ein wenig Umwälzung (bzw. Bewegung des zu reinigenden Teils) geht das Ganze besser.
Zu beachten sind die Materialverträglichkeiten. Eisen, einfache Stähle, Zink, Messing und Aluminium dürfen nicht (längere Zeit) mit Säuren behandelt werden.
Eine Alternative, oder auch mögliche Ergänzung ist eine Ultraschall-Behandlung (UV-Röhren würde ich damit nicht behandeln, aber Pumpenteile). Ebenso kann man gezielt Temperaturspannungen ausnutzen, um unerwünschte Beläge loszuwerden. 
Ich bringe dies aus eigener praktischer Erfahrung an, wobei ich auch schon schlechte gesammelt habe (wie oben beschrieben, und zumeist wider besseren Wissens).
Das wären recht allgemeine Tipps, die für die meisten Materialien funktionieren, und insbesondere Kunststoffe nicht angreifen. Hinsichtlich der Umweltverträglichkeit habe ich auch keine "bösen" Stoffe genannt.


----------



## amselmeister (28. Nov. 2014)

Hallo

Wo die Verschmutzungen sind kann ich nicht sagen, aber ob eine Pumpe aussen etwas dreckig ist ist ja nicht schlimm.
Mir geht es um die Reinigung von innen wo man nicht ran kommt.

Tja an der Pumpe ist ja nun mal metall dran, da kann man nix machen.

Also gut dann werde ich mit den Reiniger sparen und das einfach einen Tag in einen Essig Spüli Lösung einlegen.


----------



## Thoma (28. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Amselmeister,

meine Pumpe habe ich immer nur von aussen her mit einer Wurzelbürste gereinigt,
nach dem öffnen des Gehäuses von innen mit ner Zahnbürste den Motor und Impeller vorsichtig.
Das funktioniert ganz gut, bekomme damit die meisten Ablagerungen weg.
Wird zwar ned wie neu, aber das is sie ja auch nimmer...
Danach geb ich Sie wieder in den Teich und überwintere diese auch so in ca 60 cm Tiefe.
Mach ich bereits seit 6 Jahren so, und das Teil läuft immer noch wunderbar, läuft im Frühjahr
ohne Probleme wieder an.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## jolantha (28. Nov. 2014)

Ich entdrecke bei mir immer Alles mit Essigreiniger und ein bißchen Geschirrspülmittel dazu.


----------



## amselmeister (28. Nov. 2014)

ja habe ich mir nun auch geholt , werde ich morgen machen


----------



## Nori (30. Nov. 2014)

Pumpengehäuse und Ansaugfilter reinige ich mit dem Kärcher bzw. mit einer Bürste und warmen Wasser.
Wenn man die Pumpe zerlegt kann man auch mit einer Zahnbürste etc. den "Impeller" (nein ich sag nicht Magnet....) reinigen.
Wenn jemand zur "chemischen Keule" greifen will, dann bitte keinen Essig und auch keine Entkalker auf Zitronensäurebasis.
Nehmt das normale Durgol - ist auch der beste Reiniger für Kafffee-Vollautomaten ....
Beim UVC reinige ich das Quarzglas von Außen mit einem Putzstein (Obenland etc.) - man kann aber auch eine flüssige Scheuermilch nehmen - die kratzt nicht und löst auch diese bräunliche Ablagerung auf dem Glas.

Gruß Nori


----------

